

ImGame - Social gaming platform launched - 800 users in less than a week - imgame
http://imga.me

======
irunbackwards
Is it built on top of an existing "game check-in" service?

~~~
imgame
It isn't. We didn't really like anything that was out there. The mission we
want to solve is easy. What are you friends playing? A lot of other services
use scraping of third party sites via scraping which we werent really willing
to do.

